# Sky+ recording programmes that overrun



## myate (20 Feb 2009)

Does anybody know if there's anything you can do to record for an extra 5/10 minutes or so with Sky+. For the last 2 weeks I've Sky+'d Grand Designs, but each time the programme has overrun by a few minutes, so Sky+ naturally stops recording as the next programme has already started according to the programme guide. Therefore I miss the last few minutes of GD. Anybody able to help...thanks!


----------



## 99charlie (20 Feb 2009)

Hi Myate, 
there is an option to change the start / end times for all recordings (under services > sky+ setup I think). It's set to automatic by default but you can change to add  minutes to the start and finish of all programs to be recorded.
C


----------



## myate (20 Feb 2009)

Brilliant...I'll check that out. Thanks charlie.


----------



## InfoSeeker (20 Feb 2009)

This should sort ya out


----------



## gebbel (20 Feb 2009)

What you could also do is to record the programme directly after Grand Designs. It should include the extra minutes of GD that you are after.


----------

